# what is your favorite music?



## Giuseppem (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello to all 
I listen almost all music: classic, rock, progressive, electronics and jazz.
My favorite music, however, is Jazz. I can listen jazz always, I never get tired. My favorite artists are: Miles Davis;
Herbie hancock, oscar peterson and other.
what is your favorite music? and your favorite artists?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

My first love in music is progressive.

I am a huge fan of the avante-garde:

Henry Cow, Far Corner, The Thinking Plague, Universe Zero, Miriodor, Magma, Art Zoyd, Aksak Maboul, SKE, etc, etc.

And the more standard:

Yes, King Crimson, PFM, Banco, Genesis, Gentle Giant, Happy the Man, Deus ex Machina, After Crying, etc, etc.

I also like prog-metal and technical-metal, but not quite to the same degree as the above.

Jazz is another love of mine:

Mahavishnu Orchestra, Return to Forever, Brand X, Weather Report, Spaced Out, Alex Machacek, etc.

My listening is probably something like; 40% prog, 20% jazz, 40% (20th century) classical.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Traditional Irish & Scottish tunes - reels, jigs, strathspeys - are my first love.
But I love baroque music, early music, classical & romantic music, trad jazz, klezmer, and electronic folk almost as much. 
I have a catholic taste in music.


----------



## Giuseppem (Dec 29, 2013)

hallo Simon  my favorite artists of progressive music are Genesis (with Peter Gabriel), and Emerson Lake e Palmer... I love their musics... you can listen Area, they were a italian Groups with Demetrio stratos.. they were great


----------



## Giuseppem (Dec 29, 2013)

@Ingélou  
you have some good taste in music... what do you listen of baroque music?


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

G - that Area piece sounds like a composition from Atom Heart Mother! I'm a Deadhead at core, with the better part of 300 shows through commercial release and tape-trading (actually downloading, but the former sounds so historically romantic); however, since beginning to seriously explore classical, I am also possessed by an insatiable appetite for good punk (especially the Dead Kennedys and the Pistols) - as posted elsewhere, I'm becoming convinced that these genres are the yin and yang of the musical universe./K


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I like 60's and 80's Rock the best.
The Zombies, Love, the Beatles, the Beach Boys, the Moody Blues, Procol Harum, Strawberry Alarm Clock, Kaleidoscope, the Pretty Things, Electric Light Orchestra, Alan Parsons Project, Asia, Boston, Journey, Night Ranger, Autograph, Scorpions, Danger Danger, White Lion, Steelheart..


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Classical and classic rock, mainly Jethro Tull 
I enjoy Big Band as well.
I listen to 95percent Classical though.


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

95% Classical, 5% 80's rock, and all 30 gigs of music on my iPod is Classical. Specifically I lean more towards Late Romantic.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Rachmanijohn said:


> 95% Classical, 5% 80's rock, and all 30 gigs of music on my iPod is Classical. Specifically I lean more towards Late Romantic.


I tend to lean towards Late Classical/Early Romantic.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

If you mean favorite music besides classical, occasionally I listen to jazz, especially by sax players; big bands; R&B from the '50s to the '70s; and funk by groups like Cold Blood and Tower of Power. (I think I like these more for nostalgia; that was what I listened to in my college years). Rock doesn't do much for me in general, but I'll listen to quirky groups. I also really like mariachi bands when they perform live. Something else I prefer live is gospel and praise & worship, especially when it's sincere. 

I've noticed with that selection, I don't get many Likes when I post in this particular forum. Oh, well, like Bob Seeger sang, "Just take those old records off the shelf. I'll sit and listen to them by myself."

[I just noticed the OP wanted artists also. My jazz favorites are Johnny Hodges, Benny Carter, Phil Woods, and Eric Dolphy. Big Band is Count Basie, Quincy Jones, Thad Jones-Mel Lewis, and Stan Kenton. R&B is Sam & Dave, Ray Charles, and others I can't think of right now.)


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Giuseppem said:


> hallo Simon  my favorite artists of progressive music are Genesis (with Peter Gabriel), and Emerson Lake e Palmer... I love their musics... you can listen Area, they were a italian Groups with Demetrio stratos.. they were great


Area are one of my favorite bands of all time!

Demetrio Stratos is a wonder.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Blues - I like to listen to it when engaged in romantic activities. It's 100% classical at all other times.


----------



## guy (Jan 4, 2014)

Baroque, Beethoven, Romantic-Era, and _some_ Mozart and Haydn.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Simon Moon said:


> My first love in music is progressive.
> 
> I am a huge fan of the avante-garde:
> 
> ...


The Progressive Ears Forum is the place to discuss all these bands. There's a few thousand prog heads over there.
http://www.progressiveears.org/forum/forum.php


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Classical and symphonic metal are my favorites. Bands like Nightwish, Epica, Within Temptation, and Xandria are good examples of what I like. I like random other music as well. I just really don't enjoy rap and I usually don't like country.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Favourite is obviously classical music, within which I enjoy Early Music, Baroque, Classical and Romantic eras all to a pretty much equal degree.

My favourite non-classical artists are Björk, Dream Theater, Mike Oldfield, the Eagles and Jackson Browne. 

And (perhaps a guilty pleasure) I also have a great enthusiasm for country music, such as Garth Brooks and George Strait


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Russian ((late/neo)romantic) music, then other kinds of romantic music (and similar 20th century music), then progressive rock, then other kinds of classical music and minimal music, then hindustani music, then jazz, then other kinds of rocklike music, then other kinds of world music especially gamelan and gagaku, then other kinds of popular music

something like that but the order of many things isn't stable at all


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm pretty eclectic in my likes. I recently came across Mavis Staples singing a Stephen Foster song I had never heard of, "Hard Times Come Again No More", that I was pleased to discover was on YouTube


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My favourite music is (Western) Classical Music. Next, in no specific order: Turkish (Ottoman) Classical, Arabic Classical, Japanese Classical, Chinese Classical. I am also fond of the Classical Balinese Gamelan, Iranian (Persian) Classical, Indian Ragas and other Indian instrumental classical musics. Finally, I like what I will loosely call avant garde rock and I also have a limited interest in some jazz.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

MY FAVORITE MUSIC IS NOT RAP/HIP-HOP for sure.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Favorite non-classical are Johnny Winter, especially late 1960s through early 1990s, Neil Young, and Bob Dylan. Other's I also like include Jimi Hendrix, Allman Brothers, BB King, Eric Clapton (especially his blues), Edgar Winter, Joe Cocker, Linda Ronstadt, Johnny Cash, Deep Purple, and several Christian heavy metal bands (Stryper, Holy Soldier, Bride). A lesser known that I really like is Tom Feldmann (50 minute Tom Feldmann video--music and discussion).


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Which avant garde rock bands/artists do you like? After developing a taste for classical music, especially 20th century and beyond, I find most rock music absolutely stale and unimaginative, with the exception of a select few.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Which avant garde rock bands/artists do you like? After developing a taste for classical music, especially 20th century and beyond, I find most rock music absolutely stale and unimaginative, with the exception of a select few.


the residents (especially the albums of the seventies, like meet the residents or Not available), captain beefheart, robert wyatt, tim buckley, faust, nuno canavarro, neu, can, the pop group, swans, third ear band, pere ubu, glenn branca, velvet underground, monoshock, smegma, keiji haino, dadamah, henry cow, frank zappa, renaldo and the loaf...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Which avant garde rock bands/artists do you like? After developing a taste for classical music, especially 20th century and beyond, I find most rock music absolutely stale and unimaginative, with the exception of a select few.


Never had that issue. I have always loved rock music when done well. Which I've had no problems finding what I like.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

I find it difficult to listen to rock when I have intense periods of listening to classical, and vice versa. 
I once had an all consuming obsession with Frank Zappa, and during that period of a couple of years I found anything not Zappa hard to listen to. 

I just received the 4LP box set of Daydream Nation by Sonic Youth, and I am really looking forward to hearing it. Just not right now, because I am too obsessed with violins and stuff...


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Trance and classical, or more specifically, uplifting trance and psytrance and Romantic classical. I actually think trance is quite a lot like the Romantic classical music. The tracks are long and so are given time to properly develop and evolve and the track is made with human emotion in mind as opposed to strict adherence to compositional theory.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Matsps said:


> Trance and classical, or more specifically, uplifting trance and psytrance and Romantic classical. I actually think trance is quite a lot like the Romantic classical music. The tracks are long and so are given time to properly develop and evolve and the track is made with human emotion in mind as opposed to strict adherence to compositional theory.


Goa is my favourite trance subgenre, I find the melodies a lot more interesting than the more modern psytrance, and it's more psychedelic too.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Schubussy said:


> Goa is my favourite trance subgenre, I find the melodies a lot more interesting than the more modern psytrance, and it's more psychedelic too.


it's a genre I've never explored, do you have suggestions (both you and matsps)?


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

You should go to a rave for the full effect though!

All I'm listening to now is Monoshock :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vinyl said:


> I find it difficult to listen to rock when I have intense periods of listening to classical, and vice versa.
> I once had an all consuming obsession with Frank Zappa, and during that period of a couple of years I found anything not Zappa hard to listen to.


I once had a two year stretch of listening to nothing but Johnny Winter. Really couldn't stand to listen to anything else.

Right now I feel I am headed for a stretch of listing to nothing but Beethoven (but with a little Messiah every now and then).


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm almost entirely Classical but with brief, happy forays into Jazz (esp. jazz festivals) and some indie rock - Stereolab and High Llamas are favorites


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

norman bates said:


> it's a genre I've never explored, do you have suggestions (both you and matsps)?


From the same album as LSD, a play with timbre on the most extreme level. Fine melodies too. 




Huge name in goa/psytrance with a track from ~1996: 




Another track from the mid 90s with an absolutely beautiful lead: 






Schubussy said:


> Goa is my favourite trance subgenre, I find the melodies a lot more interesting than the more modern psytrance, and it's more psychedelic too.


I don't entirely agree with this. I just think that there's more psytrance around in general now, so it's harder to find gems. I would cite Shpongle's album from last year as an example of modern psytrance with good melody (and everything else).

Shpongle - Juggling Molecules -


----------



## prdonasco (Jan 27, 2014)

well...it actually depends on the mood


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Matsps said:


> I don't entirely agree with this. I just think that there's more psytrance around in general now, so it's harder to find gems. I would cite Shpongle's album from last year as an example of modern psytrance with good melody (and everything else).
> 
> Shpongle - Juggling Molecules -


A lot of it just seems to be bass doing a machine gun sound with weird and not even very trippy sound effects every now and then.

Shpongle is very cool but of course they throw in a lot more influences than just psytrance. Seen them a few times, the last in October with a full live band, it was amazing!


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

> A lot of it just seems to be bass doing a machine gun sound with weird and not even very trippy sound effects every now and then.


Yeah I agree; unfortunately a lot of it is. =/



> Shpongle is very cool but of course they throw in a lot more influences than just psytrance. Seen them a few times, the last in October with a full live band, it was amazing!


Much jealous.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Ooh. I like Shpongle a lot!


----------



## Rayt (Feb 4, 2014)

I like 60's 70's classic rock mostly and some 80's pop music such as Joy Division for example. I tried getting into jazz but the closest I got was Pat Metheny Group but friends said that is fusion not jazz. I have a few Miles Davis recordings but I get bored very quickly. I guess jazz is not for me. I like classical and this is why I am here. This is my first post. Compared to rock music classical has even more energy and passion. Is Philip Glass classical? That was the last "classical" concert I attended and slept through, seriously.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Classical is my first love, but I also love traditional and (some) contemporary Folk Music, including Sea Shanties. I have a deep love of Renaissance Music, which would be technically considered classical, not that such categories were so clearly defined back then. I also like ragtime and big band jazz (Joplin, Ellington, Armstrong) and some '60s and '70s rock.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Whistler Fred said:


> Classical is my first love, but I also love traditional and (some) contemporary Folk Music, including Sea Shanties. I have a deep love of Renaissance Music, which would be technically considered classical, not that such categories were so clearly defined back then. I also like ragtime and big band jazz (Joplin, Ellington, Armstrong) and some '60s and '70s rock.


Whistler Fred, your handle caught my eyes. Ever hear of Fred Lowery?

http://www.spaceagepop.com/lowery.htm


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

No, I hadn't but this piques my curiosity. 

My handle was adapted partly from a character I play at the Bristol Renaissance Faire during the summer, Woodfellow Willoughby Whistler, and also because I play the penny-whistle at the Faire and with my band Merry Measure.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

80's Glam Metal. So melodic. Such a great music to party to. Euphoria.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> Henry Cow, Genesis, Brand X, Weather Report,


"Yes" to these in one corner of my collection. Classical in another: eg Haydn, LvB, Debussy, Satie, Shostakovich. 70s-80s synths in another - Kraftwerk, Depeche Mode, Human League, OMD. The Beatles in a third. I'm beginning to run out of corners in my four square living room, so not sure how to separate alt-J, Sufjan Stevens, Sigur Ros, Joy Division, Elbow...!

In the middle, Radiohead, Wyatt and Eno.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Vinyl said:


> I find it difficult to listen to rock when I have intense periods of listening to classical, and vice versa.
> I once had an all consuming obsession with Frank Zappa, and during that period of a couple of years I found anything not Zappa hard to listen to.
> 
> I just received the 4LP box set of Daydream Nation by Sonic Youth, and I am really looking forward to hearing it. Just not right now, because I am too obsessed with violins and stuff...


I seem to not be able to listen to classical and non classical music on the same day


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

lupinix said:


> I seem to not be able to listen to classical and non classical music on the same day


How about in the same song: Neil Young and the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Ambient. Sometimes I get doubts about its worth, but then I discover something good again and I am reminded of how much I love this music. To dwell inside these soundworlds where time stands still and you feel part of the cosmos and eternity. It's just bliss. I couldn't live without this music. 
With classical music and ambient (and the occasional trance/techno) I have pretty much all my musical needs covered and I don't really feel the need to expand my horizons. I do appreciate other genres though, but you know, time is limited.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah. Steve Roach - Mystic Chord. Yeah I remember that conversation now. lol


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Ambient. Sometimes I get doubts about its worth, but then I discover something good again and I am reminded of how much I love this music. To dwell inside these soundworlds where time stands still and you feel part of the cosmos and eternity. It's just bliss. I couldn't live without this music.
> With classical music and ambient (and the occasional trance/techno) I have pretty much all my musical needs covered and I don't really feel the need to expand my horizons. I do appreciate other genres though, but you know, time is limited.


I rather like ambient music as well. May I ask if you have any particular favourite artists? Perhaps you have listened to the Norwegian artist Amethystium, whose music seems to fit the "blissful soundworld" category rather well. I can definitely recommend his work!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Steve Roach, at the forefront of the genre, paving its way, all the others, as good as they can be, follow behind, at a few parsec...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't forget early Tangerine Dream. I believe Steve Roach was influenced by them. Zeit being the one influencing him on the cd Magnificent Void.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Stars of the Lid is my favourite, at the moment at least. I'm a big fan of Tim Hecker too.


----------

